# Ok i'm a hack



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I was in a jam and connected pvc to existing abs and i used abs glue on the abs side and pvc glue on the pvc side.
Is this connection gonna last or am i gonna hear about a leak a year from now.
Not looking for negative criticims just want to know if its gonna last or not.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its going to leak...

I found that pvc glue will melt abs pipe but abs glue will not melt pvc....

So get ready for the beating that is coming


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Its going to leak...
> 
> I found that pvc glue will melt abs pipe but abs glue will not melt pvc....
> 
> So get ready for the beating that is coming


Melt? Nothing melted.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Was it water or drain piping and what i have used before was a grey heavy duty glue, about five years ago and it worked with no problems:thumbup:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

revenge said:


> Was it water or drain piping and what i have used before was a grey heavy duty glue, about five years ago and it worked with no problems:thumbup:


Waste line picking up 2 lavs


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

imo you will be fine its a drain line it be ok.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think you may have a call back on it. They do make a universal glue that works for either one but I don't think it is designed to glue them to each other. Might be better off with a Fernco.

I can't call you a hack. MizBiz wouldn't stand for me picking on one of her fellow New Yorkers.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

future work for the rest of us plumbers


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Thx im not happy that i did it but i was in a bad spot and had no choice.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I think you may have a call back on it. They do make a universal glue that works for either one but I don't think it is designed to glue them to each other. Might be better off with a Fernco.


I know i didn't have that glue and didn't have time to go get it.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I think you may have a call back on it. They do make a universal glue that works for either one but I don't think it is designed to glue them to each other. Might be better off with a Fernco.
> 
> I can't call you a hack. MizBiz wouldn't stand for me picking on one of her fellow New Yorkers.


Thank mizbiz for me lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic but I am surprised that you found PVC or ABS in NYC. Much less both together. That must be something pretty unusual. Isn't everything there still required to be cast iron?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Was the fitting pvc
I have seen pvc blue glue last

But the risk of a leak is very real


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Sorry to go off topic but I am surprised that you found PVC or ABS in NYC. Much less both together. That must be something pretty unusual. Isn't everything there still required to be cast iron?


Residential pvc is allowed, and the hack before me installed abs which is not legal in nyc.
Which is why i had no abs with me.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm willing to bet most plumbers ( no PZers of course ) have done exactly what you have done at one point or another, for one reason or the other. I can admitt I have but honestly thought it was fine at the time. Man were's my "being honest halo" when I need it.:whistling2:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Was the fitting pvc
> I have seen pvc blue glue last
> 
> But the risk of a leak is very real


Yes the fitting was pvc


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> ...Man were's my "being honest halo" when I need it.:whistling2:


:innocent:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I'm willing to bet most plumbers ( no PZers of course ) have done exactly what you have done at one point or another, for one reason or the other. I can admitt I have but honestly thought it was fine at the time. Man were's my "being honest halo" when I need it.:whistling2:


I have glued the pvc trap adapters that come with the p-traps directly to ABS with ABS glue and had no problems in the past. I have since started buying ABS trap adapters and using them.




Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Melt? Nothing melted.


A proper solvent weld joint will cause the inner wall of the fitting as well as the outer wall of the pipe to "melt"

I hope that this is purely semantics causing this confusion, as I completely understand what OS is saying, and if YOU don't ... well...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've not done it, but I've seen the piping materials mixed and be thirty years old.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Hack - Just kidding, I've seen it, It'll be fine


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I had to transition from ABS to PVC always used male and female adapters, or a no hub coupling with the proper no-hub adapter fittings.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

How about good ol duct tape?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Just use abs-PVC transition glue stuff works great, keep a small container in the truck for such cases. The stuff I use is white, on PVC pipe makes it look like there is no glue at all and looks clean.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Just use abs-PVC transition glue stuff works great, keep a small container in the truck for such cases. The stuff I use is white, on PVC pipe makes it look like there is no glue at all and looks clean.


 Is that the Oatey stuff in a grey can?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep... Your a hack! :laughing:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I know i didn't have that glue and didn't have time to go get it.


 
But, you will have time to go back, if you get a callback?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Transition glue is not approved here


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Transition glue is for hacks, do it right the first time. 

Back OT: even though it is a drain line, the PVC to ABS connection will leak.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It will leak because the glue does not melt the fitting and the pipe together, instead it's bonding power is in the glue itself which with constant expansion and contraction will weaken the blue bond. Either Male/Female adapters or an approved Fernco/Mission band coupling are the only sure ways to go.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Lighten up ! In a pinch ,, and it sounds just like a pinch we all been in ,, The Red can glue will bond Abs - Pvc . Have had to do it a FEW times and it worked well . If it doesn't ,, go to a no hub .


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I was in a jam and connected pvc to existing abs and i used abs glue on the abs side and pvc glue on the pvc side.
> Is this connection gonna last or am i gonna hear about a leak a year from now.
> Not looking for negative criticims just want to know if its gonna last or not.


I see it done by home owners in trailers all the time. I even used one of those drain pressure bladders on a line that had a connection like you are talking about and it didn't blow off to my surprise. Id say you may be ok.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well we can debate the issue for a few more pages but in the end what matters is whether or not your code approves it, otherwise, if it does fail guess who is liable


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Fernco, tranny glue works but not as well as a fernco.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Melt? Nothing melted.


And that is exactly the problem:whistling2:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

No hub is the way as mentioned above by Cal. Although they do make transition cement but i don't know if I would trust it. Not accepted by our codes.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

where is this connection? if it's under a cabinet, I say it's never gonna leak. If it's behind an expensive tile wall, I say OF COURSE it's going to leak. CHANGE IT NOW. p.s. what you doing with ABS glue, but no pipe or fittings?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

When our inspector started out he made me remove no-hubs from pvc. Said they did not have manufacturers okie dokie for pvc. Required ferncos.
In fact would not let me transition from CI building drain to pvc sewer line using them.
Can only presume he still stands on this.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Why would anybody do this? I would feel ashamed. What do you tell your customer when it fails. "Sorry, I was in a pinch". I work out of a pickup and manage to keep a few sizes of ferncos on board. Sorry to be a jerk, but this stuff makes plumbers look stupid.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Every one of you guys dumping on NYC is carrying around a dirty little secret that would make his "hack" job seem like something to be proud of. Admit it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> I know i didn't have that glue and didn't have time to go get it.


Always enough time to do it right the second time, though............

OTOH, I may know a guy :whistling2:that uses transition glue once in a while. It works fine for a plastic desanka. He may have even thinned it out with pvc glue once, cause it was all hard in the can..........


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> When I had to transition from ABS to PVC always used male and female adapters, or a no hub coupling with the proper no-hub adapter fittings.


 
Code requirement in my neck of the woods.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Every one of you guys dumping on NYC is carrying around a dirty little secret that would make his "hack" job seem like something to be proud of. Admit it.


Thank you, the couple of honest people on here are the REAL plumbers anyway.
I don't live in the perfect world everyone else lives in i guess.
I do my best my best to be perfect, but i guess i fall short every now and then.
But then again plumbing is far from a perfect trade......
I will be better prepared from now on what can i say.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its one thing to make a mistake not knowing the difference than commiting a mistake and being fully aware its a mistake.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

You know what is really funny, half you people on here use garden hose for domestic water, garden hose for gas lines, use antifreeze in domestic water lines to winterize a house, run pvc underground, dont vent any fixtures, etc, etc, etc and i get shiot for using the wrong glue.
Give me a break. I'm not saying i was right but in the big picture it is a very small corner to cut.

Oh and i could care less about what you negative wannabe's wrote. 

And thank you to everyone who responded like someone experienced in this trade and who understands sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We just like busting peoples balls :laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> We just like busting peoples balls :laughing:


I know i just like busting back a little


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

6:30 p.m. as the darkness rolled in, bubbling from the murky ground was water that happened to be leaking on the threads of a 90 tight to the inside corner of the house ...one part going under a slab and the other going under the house where the crawl was too narrow for a healthy person as myself to venture.........as I sawed out the 1/2" galv over 60 yrs old, I pondered for a short moment and then got 2 sharkbite 3/4" couplings and some pex and made a repair...
Working by drop cord light and using my almost 35 years of experience I checked for leaks...none..

How could it be?...well dont tempt fate...cover it up , go home and get a good nights sleep...tomorrow is another day....
Hacks are people too, and need understanding......they are victims of circumstance, working with what was available.... I cant remember if I even thought about PZ as this was happening....


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

pdxplumber said:


> Why would anybody do this? I would feel ashamed. What do you tell your customer when it fails. "Sorry, I was in a pinch". I work out of a pickup and manage to keep a few sizes of ferncos on board. Sorry to be a jerk, but this stuff makes plumbers look stupid.


Your the type of guy that probably makes a mountain out of an ant hill with every job.
You probaby take twice as long to finish a job that a normal plumber would take.
Id probably fire you after a week.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> You know what is really funny, half you people on here use garden hose for domestic water, garden hose for gas lines, use antifreeze in domestic water lines to winterize a house, run pvc underground, dont vent any fixtures, etc, etc, etc and i get shiot for using the wrong glue.
> Give me a break. I'm not saying i was right but in the big picture it is a very small corner to cut.
> 
> Oh and i could care less about what you negative wannabe's wrote.
> ...


We do use antifreeze, it is Propylyne Glycol . It is approved for greasing cookie sheets in bakeries by the FDA and it tastes terrible though . As for plastic underground, yeah I agree THAT is hack. We still do CI. It is actually way easier , irony know why anyone would use plastic, unless in a serious pinch. And if u mean garden hose and Pex as the same thing.... Your right THAT is hack. As well as Gastite. Wonder how many homes will blow the he'll up in the coming years when people screw through the incorrectly installed garbage. Oh well, the "Art" of Plumbing sure is disappearing fast....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Csst= hack
Sharkbites= hack
Cpvc= hack

I like using PVC, but I know how to make it look good, I use my level. PVC Is great for underground water services, well casings, dwv systems, water treatment systems, and other such stuff. Sch 80 PVC for well pump drop pipes. any PVC over 3inch that is pressurized, needs to be jointed with MJ fittings and restraints, or other such methods IMO.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I run csst
I don,t run cpvc, but find it to be an acceptable option if a plumber chooses it as their prefered piping
Guess i am happy to hack

Pex and pvc under ground all day

I do hate how pvc rust and corrodes up inside reducing its inner diameter, and splits lengthwise maybe i should run ci


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> I run csst
> I don,t run cpvc, but find it to be an acceptable option if a plumber chooses it as their prefered piping
> Guess i am happy to hack
> 
> ...


You should try it, cause correctly installed CI will hardly ever reduce in size and when installed with a house trap will not split or root out on the top due to corrosive gasses. It your having those troubles with PVC,you should try using the correct method of underground piping that won't crack when the earth shifts or frost heaves, like most of the time when it shears at the foundation thet don't move with the earth.:thumbsup:


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

You should have known better. I once had an apprentice ask me "Do they make a coupling that is meant for joining ABS and PVC?" I replied.."Sure do.....I call it a FERNCO". No hubs work great too. Depends on your situation.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> I'm willing to bet most plumbers ( no PZers of course ) have done exactly what you have done at one point or another, for one reason or the other. I can admitt I have but honestly thought it was fine at the time. Man were's my "being honest halo" when I need it.:whistling2:



Speak for yourself. Sure we all make mistakes, but ABS joined to PVC should never happen. You should also know that ABS does not require priming as PVC does. I would return and ask to correct this.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> You should have known better. I once had an apprentice ask me "Do they make a coupling that is meant for joining ABS and PVC?" I replied.."Sure do.....I call it a FERNCO".


This coming from the guy who cant take a measurment.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> This coming from the guy who cant take a measurment.


This is coming from a guy who cannot spell and who joins ABS to PVC.

I do not care for you, and if you were here, I'd be willing to "talk some sense in you".

I promise I would shut you right up! Now...go on continuing to be a hack!!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> This is coming from a guy who cannot spell and who joins ABS to PVC.
> 
> I do not care for you, and if you were here, I'd be willing to fist fight you.
> 
> I promise I would shut you right up! Now...go on continuing being a hack!!


Lol, i have 1 question....
If you need to use 1.41 how ever would you know what to take off for the fittings?
Or in making a pn end to center measurement do you include the female adapter? 
Give me a break bro, your novice at best.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

And fist fighting over a pz thread is a little over the top, dont you think?


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> I was in a jam and connected pvc to existing abs and i used abs glue on the abs side and pvc glue on the pvc side.
> Is this connection gonna last or am i gonna hear about a leak a year from now.
> Not looking for negative criticims just want to know if its gonna last or not.


I cannot believe you asked "if its gonna last or not'.

Your a "Novice" at best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A Handyman would even know it would not! Let alone join it, then get on here and ask about it!


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Lol, i have 1 question....
> If you need to use 1.41 how ever would you know what to take off for the fittings?
> Or in making a pn end to center measurement do you include the female adapter?
> Give me a break bro, your novice at best.


you obviously did not understand what I was asking!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I cannot believe you asked "if its gonna last or not'.
> 
> Your a "Novice" at best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A Handyman would even know it would not! Let alone join it, then get on here and ask about it!


Your going to have to stop using my lines, and I'm willing to bet it holds.
Good luck with your big copper project, make sure you bring a ruler.
Hopefully there are no 45's involved...


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont have a copper project. You are such an idiot.

I was mocking your lines by the way.

You are a pee-on I bet.

I could buy and resell you as a pet!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Csst= hack
> Sharkbites= hack
> Cpvc= hack
> 
> I like using PVC, but I know how to make it look good, I use my level. PVC Is great for underground water services, well casings, dwv systems, water treatment systems, and other such stuff. Sch 80 PVC for well pump drop pipes. any PVC over 3inch that is pressurized, needs to be jointed with MJ fittings and restraints, or other such methods IMO.


 
do you have any pic of your own handi work? :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Speak for yourself. Sure we all make mistakes, *but ABS joined to PVC should never happen*. You should also know that ABS does not require priming as PVC does. I would return and ask to correct this.


 
why not, wadda you know...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I dont have a copper project. You are such an idiot.
> 
> I was mocking your lines by the way.
> 
> ...


Lol......what kind of pet?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, I think I finally have this figured out...

It can go up and down, but not side to side or back in time...

What a bunch o maroons!

:laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Oh come on this is fun.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm from NYC also and all I can say here is that Fernco couplings are not allowed in NYC code. Also I'm guessing that NYC plumber don't have much experience with PVC,abs or anything plastic cause most plumbers here don't use that crap! He was man enough to post his mistake here and ask for advice about something he wasn't sure about and he is getting slammed by a few a-holes plastic pipe plumbers and the glue police!!!! And by the way I didn't know myself about abs and PVC glue thing either so I guess I'm also a hack!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Speak for yourself. Sure we all make mistakes, but ABS joined to PVC should never happen. You should also know that ABS does not require priming as PVC does. I would return and ask to correct this.


Why should you " never join the two"??


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Lmp said:


> I'm from NYC also and all I can say here is that Fernco couplings are not allowed in NYC code. Also I'm guessing that NYC plumber don't have much experience with PVC,abs or anything plastic cause most plumbers here don't use that crap! He was man enough to post his mistake here and ask for advice about something he wasn't sure about and he is getting slammed by a few a-holes plastic pipe plumbers and the glue police!!!! And by the way I didn't know myself about abs and PVC glue thing either so I guess I'm also a hack!!!!! Lol!!!


Lol everything you guessed is right! First time i touched pvc in years!
Thank you!


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

Lmp said:


> I'm from NYC also and all I can say here is that Fernco couplings are not allowed in NYC code. Also I'm guessing that NYC plumber don't have much experience with PVC,abs or anything plastic cause most plumbers here don't use that crap! He was man enough to post his mistake here and ask for advice about something he wasn't sure about and he is getting slammed by a few a-holes plastic pipe plumbers and the glue police!!!! And by the way I didn't know myself about abs and PVC glue thing either so I guess I'm also a hack!!!!! Lol!!!


What's the reason?? I assume you can use mj couplings? Just curious ( not arguing)


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Got your back bro!! Lol!!!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Lmp said:


> Got your back bro!! Lol!!!


Thanks need that around here sometimes....
I think we come from a different culture or something.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

The real E.P. said:


> What's the reason?? I assume you can use mj couplings? Just curious ( not arguing)


N.H. Couplings are allowed here


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have found that if you explain to the client why you do what you did to get them by until the proper material can be found, they're pretty understanding. If you cross your fingers, Murphy's law will rear it's head.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

This is unbelievable 6 page thread on glue!!!!! Wow!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Its because the "futher" north you go the less you understand plastic..........take a long vacation to rural Florida and you can start to mellow over time.......you can get so tight on code and pride over something you can miss the simple fact that abs and pvc are brothers like a black and white twin in New Orleans.......watch a drain open under a trailer or shack thats been that way for years leaking into the ground and you lose a bit of the " its gotta be thisaway" steam. The chances are good that the piping will never leak and last longer than the iron thats around it if it is not subject to stress.
This aint my fight but I came from Chicago and recognize the issue...
The most compelling point is liability and not function or code or workmanship. IMHO


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

No pipe dope and tape for that gas line repair? C'mon, we've all been there. In a pinch, I've used tampon string and peanut butter. :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Lmp said:


> This is unbelievable 6 page thread on glue!!!!! Wow!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!


:laughing::laughing:

Stick around, you haven't seen any dead horse beatin' yet....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Thanks need that around here sometimes....
> I think we come from a different culture or something.


Welcome to the internet.....:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Swede, back off. Being a miserable, sarcastic, ball busting S.O.B is my job around here. I let Red take up the slack when I'm too busy. :laughing:


Remember fella's "If it's plastic, it's FANTASTIC!"


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

The real E.P. said:


> Why should you " never join the two"??


I see your from Canada. Canada is famous for their ABS use.

You cannot take a PVC or ABS coupling and join the two, least I never have heard of ANY code permitting this. BUT...an approved adapter fitting is usually fine, whether it is a Fernco Or no hub/mission band.

As far as the ABS/PVC glue...all that means is you can use it on PVC OR ABS...not for joining the two together for example off of a PVC coupling or ABS coupling.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Your going to have to stop using my lines, and I'm willing to bet it holds.
> Good luck with your big copper project, make sure you bring a ruler.
> Hopefully there are no 45's involved...


Your willing to bet it holds!.....It just might....It might not. You are obligated, ethically, to return and correct your joint. Period.

You can argue with me, bash me, call me novice or whatever. (although I am a 40 plus year vet in this field)

If you take pride, and have ethics......even if it somehow will hold and you know it will, you should still fix it and make it right. Because YOU know it is not right and that should be enough for you to correct it.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what does NY plumbers usually use for DWV? 

Are your sewers allowed to be the same material as your building drain?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Your willing to bet it holds!.....It just might....It might not. You are obligated, ethically, to return and correct your joint. Period.
> 
> You can argue with me, bash me, call me novice or whatever. (although I am a 40 plus year vet in this field)
> 
> If you take pride, and have ethics......even if it somehow will hold and you know it will, you should still fix it and make it right. Because YOU know it is not right and that should be enough for you to correct it.


This is comical....
The more you write the more you show us how ridiculous of a person you are.
40 + yrs lol, what did you learn from a fitter?
You speak about ethics as if someones life is in danger. 
Guys like you make me hate this trade.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Out of curiosity, what does NY plumbers usually use for DWV?
> 
> Are your sewers allowed to be the same material as your building drain?


CI svci, xhci, or no hub. And yes. Normally the building sewer is ductile though, and building drain ci. But it can be cast iron all the way to city sewer.
Residential 5 stories and less can be pvc.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

IMO, if it's getting dark and u don't have the part, and have to make a repair then and there, use what you have. But go back the next day as soon as you can and make a permanent fix that shows true professionalism. The customer shouldn't be punished with a half a$$ job because you didn't have a part.

Example- busted outside water service, it's getting dark and you won't have time or don't have the material and the customer needs water ASAP, so you make a repAir Using what you have available, that's fine, but you better be coming back early the next morning with the part/equipment/etc to make a permanent repair that's not hacked up. And you should learn from that experience and stock more parts, and shecdual jobs better so that won't happen again. 

Having to make hack or temp repairs because you had poor time management, didnt replace stock, etc. Shouldn't happen all the time, it should only happen every great once in awhile. And still that's too much. A professional plumber should know what to expect at a job, how to schedule jobs, and keep track of stock so this shiot won't happen. 

And yes, some jobs turn out to be more then the HO made it out to be, but that's why you ask questions and scedual the job so u will have enough time to do the job right, also if you keep track of stock, and have good time management then you shouldn't have to do hack repairs, wether they be temp or permanent.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

How many guys u got workin for u.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey NYC, I'll bet this is the last time you ever open up to this group :laughing:

Don't let them beat you down, we have all done something(s) that we were not too comfortable doing and unlike most of us you actually admitted doing it and asked what we thought which to me means that you are a caring kind of guy. Here's the standard that I go by and demand of the people working for me. Ask yourself what and who the liability would be should the work go bad and then balance that against the likelihood of it's failure.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> When I had to transition from ABS to PVC always used male and female adapters, or a no hub coupling with the proper no-hub adapter fittings.


Agreed, male female adapters is the only way I transition. But you should have no problem with a leaking joint. Atleast not in the next year!


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Is this still going on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Instead of worring go back to the job and use a fernco


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, read first page and thought that was the end. I'll shut up now


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> IMO, if it's getting dark and u don't have the part, and have to make a repair then and there, use what you have. But go back the next day as soon as you can and make a permanent fix that shows true professionalism. The customer shouldn't be punished with a half a$$ job because you didn't have a part.
> 
> Example- busted outside water service, it's getting dark and you won't have time or don't have the material and the customer needs water ASAP, so you make a repAir Using what you have available, that's fine, but you better be coming back early the next morning with the part/equipment/etc to make a permanent repair that's not hacked up. And you should learn from that experience and stock more parts, and shecdual jobs better so that won't happen again.
> 
> ...



I know we may not have seen eye to eye before. But I second your motion. Well said sir.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> This is comical....
> The more you write the more you show us how ridiculous of a person you are.
> 40 + yrs lol, what did you learn from a fitter?
> You speak about ethics as if someones life is in danger.
> Guys like you make me hate this trade.



NYC- I am glad you are in NY/NYC or wherever. Go ahead...hate the trade over guys like me! I call it the way it is!

Ethics...thats right ETHICS!! Any good plumber will tell you they have ethics, whether it is work ethics or just good moral character.

Ethics has nothing to do with someones life in danger.

I have ethics, I care about my work, and I despise guys like you.

Maybe the next time you post on here, I would not be surprised if you post about soldering water supply with 50/50.

I know we all make mistakes, but your Abs/pvc snafu is pathetic, poor workmanship and lack of ETHICS!! No matter what you call it, a pro would have not done that.

I am actually flying to NY soon for new years, maybe I will give you a chance to flap away in person.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hey NYC, I'll bet this is the last time you ever open up to this group :laughing:
> 
> Don't let them beat you down, we have all done something(s) that we were not too comfortable doing and unlike most of us you actually admitted doing it and asked what we thought which to me means that you are a caring kind of guy. Here's the standard that I go by and demand of the people working for me. Ask yourself what and who the liability would be should the work go bad and then balance that against the likelihood of it's failure.


Ahh... like Ed Norton's character 's job in "fight club"... :thumbup:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> IMO, if it's getting dark and u don't have the part, and have to make a repair then and there, use what you have. But go back the next day as soon as you can and make a permanent fix that shows true professionalism. The customer shouldn't be punished with a half a$$ job because you didn't have a part.
> 
> Example- busted outside water service, it's getting dark and you won't have time or don't have the material and the customer needs water ASAP, so you make a repAir Using what you have available, that's fine, but you better be coming back early the next morning with the part/equipment/etc to make a permanent repair that's not hacked up. And you should learn from that experience and stock more parts, and shecdual jobs better so that won't happen again.
> 
> ...


 
SWEDES AS WELL



I call B.S. on either of yours experience to be an authority on truck stock or time managment or scheduling.

In service u don't always have all the parts. In order to carry parts for a job u may do once a year, u will have to increase truck size therefore increasing overhead costs.

You just can't stock everything. As an employee in a service truck it is easy to say we should stock this material, or that part. However overstocking can have negative consequences.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes that is a valid point, but otoh all that was needed for a proper repair was a fernco or no-hub, that is a common item that is used in many repairs and a wide variety of sizes should be stocked. Some repairs you only might see once a year, but thats where you scedual the Job, so you can have time to do the job right, If it sounds like it will be the "once in a year job". I'm
Not a business owner, but that doesn't mean I don't know nothing about it.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> IMO, if it's getting dark and u don't have the part, and have to make a repair then and there, use what you have. But go back the next day as soon as you can and make a permanent fix that shows true professionalism. The customer shouldn't be punished with a half a$$ job because you didn't have a part.
> 
> Example- busted outside water service, it's getting dark and you won't have time or don't have the material and the customer needs water ASAP, so you make a repAir Using what you have available, that's fine, but you better be coming back early the next morning with the part/equipment/etc to make a permanent repair that's not hacked up. And you should learn from that experience and stock more parts, and shecdual jobs better so that won't happen again.
> 
> ...



Wow! You guys from the south & from rural areas are really something. It must be nice to have ability to take an hour to diagnos a problem with the homeowner before ya go to the job. Keep this in mind brother, NYC is working in exactly that, NYC! Here's a guy who has to spend half his day just finding parking. Now, work he has, more than likely, is for property management companies. He doesn't get to deal with a "homeowner". He's dealing with some slum-lord's management company who doesn't want to spend a penny if they don't have to. Now, he has to correct an issue for a tenant so that they can use their plumbing. I'm sure every one of us would LOVE to have the unlimited resources, time, etc. to make sure all our jobs are text-book perfect. Unfortunately we live in the real world. So dude, get over your holier-than-thou ranting and accept the fact that we do the best we can in each situation presented to us. By the way, I have observed that usually the guys who scream the loudest about how things should be done "correctly" are the biggest offenders.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I have observed that usually the guys who scream the loudest about how things should be done "correctly" are the biggest offenders.[/QUOTE]

I agree! We hired a guy who boasted on his interview that he had only 1 call back in 18 years as a full time service plumber. Turned out to be be the biggest bafoon I ever met. 3 call backs his first week. Just be honest!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's keep this thread from getting personal please...

This is not a, North South discussion, or a, city country thing...

Let's keep things on topic...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Let's keep this thread from getting personal please...
> 
> This is not a, North South discussion, or a, city country thing...
> 
> Let's keep things on topic...



I ain't making it personal. I'm just pointing out the different circumstances presented regionally to all of us brothers in the trade. I do stand behind my statement about "he who shouts loudest" however. Just look at all the politicians and ministers who have been found to be frauds after they got up on their soap-boxes & chastised others on the same issues they were guilty of. Nothing but love from me sir, especially for my neighbor in NYC!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

mccmech said:


> I ain't making it personal. I'm just pointing out the different circumstances presented regionally to all of us brothers in the trade. I do stand behind my statement about "he who shouts loudest" however. Just look at all the politicians and ministers who have been found to be frauds after they got up on their soap-boxes & chastised others on the same issues they were guilty of. Nothing but love from me sir, especially for my neighbor in NYC!


What you think is not a personal comment may not be taken that way by other people.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Wow! You guys from the south & from rural areas are really something. It must be nice to have ability to take an hour to diagnos a problem with the homeowner before ya go to the job. Keep this in mind brother, NYC is working in exactly that, NYC! Here's a guy who has to spend half his day just finding parking. Now, work he has, more than likely, is for property management companies. He doesn't get to deal with a "homeowner". He's dealing with some slum-lord's management company who doesn't want to spend a penny if they don't have to. Now, he has to correct an issue for a tenant so that they can use their plumbing. I'm sure every one of us would LOVE to have the unlimited resources, time, etc. to make sure all our jobs are text-book perfect. Unfortunately we live in the real world. So dude, get over your holier-than-thou ranting and accept the fact that we do the best we can in each situation presented to us. By the way, I have observed that usually the guys who scream the loudest about how things should be done "correctly" are the biggest offenders.


When I mean HO I mean who ever Is calling and there related party. And it doesn't take an hour to diagnose a problem over the phone, it's getting the basic information and what the caller is claiming is going on. and code or professionalism shouldnt be put on the line, to get a job. If the slum lord wants you to cut corners and violate code, then you shouldn't even consider doing the job. I never said anything about unlimited resources, I mearly said to stock and replace the stock for parts that are commonly used. 


Like I said before if worst comes worst come back the next day or as soon as the needed part comes in and make a perm repair. This shouldn't be made a regular habit but sometimes shiot happens. But never sacrifice professionalism and a sound job just because you don't have the part. 

Commonly used parts should be stocked, and that stock be monitored.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Omg! It's a plumbing civil war!!!!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> CI svci, xhci, or no hub. And yes. Normally the building sewer is ductile though, and building drain ci. But it can be cast iron all the way to city sewer.
> Residential 5 stories and less can be pvc.


 
can you use galvanized piping on DWV where you're at ?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yes that is a valid point, but otoh all that was needed for a proper repair was a fernco or no-hub, that is a common item that is used in many repairs and a wide variety of sizes should be stocked. Some repairs you only might see once a year, but thats where you scedual the Job, so you can have time to do the job right, If it sounds like it will be the "once in a year job". I'm
> Not a business owner, but that doesn't mean I don't know nothing about it.


I accept that.

How many of u have 3/4 and 1" barb x mip fitings in stock

Jacuzzi air switch

S.s. handled ball valves 1/2 ,3/4,1

U r cortect it doesn,t mean u no nothin about it, but trust me i have been there u know much less than u think.

If u r ever in the position to go from employee to boss find a owner to sit down with. The hard part is to find someone to b honest with u.

U learn fast its not all green and white, ther is alot of red. Thats when u learn the most the fastest and the hardest.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> I accept that.
> 
> How many of u have 3/4 and 1" barb x mip fitings in stock
> 
> ...


I accept what you are saying also. 

But in the case of the jacuzzi air switch, since the customer is saying the jacuzzi tub isn't working, and you know you don't have major parts for those tubs (which is ok) then that job should be scheduled so a part can be fetched the day of or asap so they can have their tub back. 

I'm not telling you how to run your business.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Its because the "futher" north you go the less you understand plastic..........take a long vacation to rural Florida and you can start to mellow over time.......you can get so tight on code and pride over something you can miss the simple fact that abs and pvc are brothers like a black and white twin in New Orleans.......watch a drain open under a trailer or shack thats been that way for years leaking into the ground and you lose a bit of the " its gotta be thisaway" steam. The chances are good that the piping will never leak and last longer than the iron thats around it if it is not subject to stress.
> This aint my fight but I came from Chicago and recognize the issue...
> The most compelling point is liability and not function or code or workmanship. IMHO


I have seen quite a few 20 year old "zebra trailers" myself. That said, I've seen quite a few leaking pvc to abs glue joints. As long as nothing ever moves it will be fine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Lmp said:


> Omg! It's a plumbing civil war!!!!


LMAO! Thanks man.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I know we may not have seen eye to eye before. But I second your motion. Well said sir.


 You're sucking up to that allegedly 18 year old Mrs. Pissy feller?

Have you no shame?

Perhaps he isn't the only idjit in dire need of pushing himself away from his 'puter, a pair of pants and a field trip away from his parents basement.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't believe I somehow missed this thread and all its drama.

For the record, I have a few ABS to PVC transitions I'm not exactly proud of -- Note I said I'm not proud of -- That doesn't mean I don't stand behind them.

Were I to be stuck several hours past Beer Thirty, well past the time the Supply House had closed, and faced with the OP's quandary, I would have joined the dissimilar plastics with Red Hot PVC glue and moved on.

It's an un-pressurised solvent weld, folks, this isn't Rocket Science, y'all.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> You're sucking up to that allegedly 18 year old Mrs. Pissy feller?
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Perhaps he isn't the only idjit in dire need of pushing himself away from his 'puter, a pair of pants and a field trip away from his parents basement.


Mrs. Pissy feller 
If you are just gonna be an ahole why even post? 
And like I said b4 Florida doesnt have basements you "idjit"


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Mrs. Pissy feller
> If you are just gonna be an ahole why even post?
> And like I said b4 Florida doesnt have basements you "idjit"


 I really like that Mrs. Pissy feller bit -- That's an original 'Widdershinsism'.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Feel free to use it as often as you like.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

NYC plumber look what you started next time just rip out that plastic pipe and do it the way it should be CAST IRON!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!! Or in the future just use airplane glue and really piss off the glue police!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I really like that Mrs. Pissy feller bit -- That's an original 'Widdershinsism'.:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Feel free to use it as often as you like.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 




Widder-shin-i-sism. I like that. Bet you can't say that after a night of boozing.....:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why was the repair so urgent?

Could have always went back with the right material and did it right once


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Widder-shin-i-sism. I like that. Bet you can't say that after a night of boozing.....:laughing:


Didn't you get the memo?

I'm on the wagon, have been for almost two months now.

Apparently sobriety hasn't lessened my arseholiness.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> I'm on the wagon, have been for almost two months now.
> 
> Apparently sobriety hasn't lessened my arseholiness.:laughing:


 




Never got the memo. 

I knew a guy who had like (6) DUI's and traded Johnny Walker Black label scotch for pills of Oxycodone.....:laughing: That oxy is bad news, it made the guy belligerent and obnoxious. It got to the point where he was supposed to replace a thermocouple in a W/H at his apt. for the landlord, and wound up throwing the thermocouple at the landlord which got him tossed from the apt. complex...:yes:

Then he shacked up with a young lady, blew $ 1000's of dollars on cocaine from some inheritance, and after the 6 month party was over, he was 50 pounds lighter, broke, and the young bimbo left his behind.....:laughing:

But when he was sober, he was a damn good plumber. (I was his apprentice back in the day).

I forgot to mention in the beginning that after he almost got killed from being shot supporting a heroin habit in Miami, (for robbing some dude), that's when he moved out of Miami and started drinking JW scotch. Sad to see someone's life slowly train wreck like that. He wasn't a bad guy. He'd give you the shirt off his back. He would give little toys to me for my kids, share his lunch if you didn't have any that day, etc.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Fernco?



No..?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Jammyrft said:


> Fernco?
> 
> No..?


13 pagrs y didn,t i thik of that


----------

